# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Sanzione per omessa dichiarazione ici

## mirco c

Non ho mai presentato la dichiarazione ici (i dati sono cambiati nel 2002 e poi sono rimasti invariati). Il comune mi ha richiesto la sanzione per omissione di dichiarazione sia per l'anno 2003 che per l'anno 2004. L'omissione di dichiarazione non è accertabile una volta sola?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non ho mai presentato la dichiarazione ici (i dati sono cambiati nel 2002 e poi sono rimasti invariati). Il comune mi ha richiesto la sanzione per omissione di dichiarazione sia per l'anno 2003 che per l'anno 2004. L'omissione di dichiarazione non è accertabile una volta sola?

  Hai ragione. 
Ma i comuni fanno finta di non saperlo. 
Fai ricorso. 
ciao

----------


## fabioalessandro

no a gennaio di quest'anno c'&#232; una sentenza della cassazione che per questa volta chiarisce il problema delle sanzioni per omessa presentazione della dich. ici 
i comuni possono sanzionare ogni anno ovviamente per il 2009 possono sanzionare dall'anno 2003 in avanti (cio&#232; l'opposto di ci&#242; che disse tremonti)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> no a gennaio di quest'anno c'è una sentenza della cassazione che per questa volta chiarisce il problema delle sanzioni per omessa presentazione della dich. ici 
> i comuni possono sanzionare ogni anno ovviamente per il 2009 possono sanzionare dall'anno 2003 in avanti (cioè l'opposto di ciò che disse tremonti)

  
Non ho capito se sei d'accordo con l'operato del comune (che sanziona per omissione tutti gli anni anzichè solo il primo) oppure no.

----------


## Contabile

Purtroppo ha ragione Fabioalessandro.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Purtroppo ha ragione Fabioalessandro.

  
"Il Fisco" n. 27/2009 di S. Capolupo, pagg. da 4407

----------


## mirco c

Su che motivazioni si basa l'articolo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Su che motivazioni si basa l'articolo?

  Su motivazioni validissime !!   :Big Grin:

----------


## fabioalessandro

però mi assale un dubbio chiamato "favor rei"
cioè assodato che ti possono sanzionare per ogni anno
ma se uno fa ricorso sul favor rei visto che dal 2009 non è più obbligatoria

----------


## danilo sciuto

> però mi assale un dubbio chiamato "favor rei" *cioè assodato che ti possono sanzionare per ogni anno*
> ma se uno fa ricorso sul favor rei visto che dal 2009 non è più obbligatoria

  E' assodato solo per il comune, non per la giurisprudenza e per i principi generali del diritto.

----------


## fabioalessandro

quindi?
da un lato il comune ha pienamente ragione (alla luce della cassazione 932 16/01/2009)
dall'altro la giurisprudenza si è espressa a favore del favor rei
quindi abbiamo che la cassazione non estende il favor rei all'ici anzi mentre le sezioni tributarie (in passato) l'hanno incluso
quindi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> quindi?
> da un lato il comune ha pienamente ragione (alla luce della cassazione 932 16/01/2009)
> dall'altro la giurisprudenza si è espressa a favore del favor rei
> quindi abbiamo che la cassazione non estende il favor rei all'ici anzi mentre le sezioni tributarie (in passato) l'hanno incluso
> quindi?

  Quindi, a mio sommesso avviso, occorre impugnare tali avvisi di accertamento, sostenendo la illegittimità dele sanzioni, e, come ulteriore motivazione, quella del favor rei.

----------


## fabioalessandro

illeggitimit&#224; su cosa ti appelleresti?
c'&#232; una sentenza sfavorevole 
che dici se prima della sentenza della cassazione che risale al 2009 in un interpellanza parlamentare tremonti (mi pare del 2001 o 2002 al masimo) ha sostenuto che si poteva sanzionare solo una volta in quanto il comune a seguito dell'accertamento era venuto a conoscenza dell'immobile?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> illeggitimità su cosa ti appelleresti?
> c'è una sentenza sfavorevole 
> che dici se prima della sentenza della cassazione che risale al 2009 in un interpellanza parlamentare tremonti (mi pare del 2001 o 2002 al masimo) ha sostenuto che si poteva sanzionare solo una volta in quanto il comune a seguito dell'accertamento era venuto a conoscenza dell'immobile?

  
Ci sono anche sentenze favorevoli. 
L'omissione viene commessa una volta sola; tant'è che se presento la dichiarazione Ici un anno dopo, non "sano" l'irregolarità precedente ! 
ciao

----------

